

Show HN: Rewordious - Domain Thesaurus - richpalmer2

Ever have an idea for a domain name just to find out that it is already taken? Followed by spending too much time searching for available domains based off synonyms, when you should be focusing on building something? Yeah, us too.<p>You can now use Rewordious to:
- Find synonyms based on up to three keywords (use brackets to keep a certain word static)
- See what sites are available and which are already taken
- Register your new domain (just GoDaddy for now, Moniker soon)<p>http://rewordio.us<p>This is our first weekend project since leaving our jobs in NYC to move to the Bay Area. It is something that has been rolling around in our heads for a while. If you have suggestions or enhancement ideas, let us know. If all goes well, you'll hopefully hear more from us in the future.<p>Thanks!
======
bgraves
Looks like a good start, but I think your result set needs to be better.

For example, I searched for "[physics]book" hoping to get back results like
"physicsfolio.com", "physicsreport.com", etc. My result was actually
"physicsbook.com" -- which isn't even available.

So, the idea sounds great especially if you could create some intelligent
parsing scripts and pull some good synonyms (possibly using the wordnik.com
api?) then I think it would be another useful tool while searching for domain
names.

Check <http://www.wordnik.com/thesaurus/book> for a good example of some
synonyms for "book" which I'd love to see integrated with rewordio.us

For what it's worth, my favorite domain name whois tool is domaintyper.com --
consider integrating some of the features from that service (or even just the
site mechanics) and I think you'd have a pretty decent product on your hands!

~~~
Johngibb
This was because there was no space between [physics] and book. I'm working on
a fix to handle that case right now, but if you enter "[physics] book" you'll
see the results you were looking for. Hope this helps!

\- John (technical cofounder)

~~~
Johngibb
This is fixed. [physics]book will now work. Thanks for the suggestion!

~~~
bgraves
The results are MUCH better now....thanks for the direct attention! I love HN
:)

------
amattson
I'm unsure whether it's because of the words I'm choosing, but there don't
seem to be any really valuable suggestions in the list, and often the
suggestions are themselves unavailable.

I like the thesaurus concept, but doesn't quite solve the problem of people
parking any and every domain they can (if that can be solved, grrr). Perhaps
breaking the words down to roots and culling new meanings out of those
foundations would yield more interesting and useful results.

The idea of suggesting new terms and letting you know whether or not they're
available is useful, but the thesaurus function doesn't seem to be as
developed as, for example, visualthesaurus.com.

------
deckardt
Are you doing some testing, because the site comes up, but no results are
visible for me (tried on Chrome and Safari on Windows)

Nevertheless, I love the concept.

Future feature suggestion: add multilingual suggestions

------
richpalmer2
Clickable: <http://rewordio.us/>

Related post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2024927>

------
matdwyer
Ha, I put "easy" as a keyword and it's giving me "sluttish" "loose" "tardily"
and "promiscuous".

Almost what I was going for - ha! But neat little tool

